# Need help with choosing a UPS



## panzer (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello folks,

My 6 year old APC UPS died out on me a while and I'm looking to purchase a new one. 

*Rig Config*
_Intel Core i7 - 860
8 GB Ram (3 sticks)
ATI Radeon HD 5770 1 GB
2x500 GB (SATA 1.5 GB/s and 3GB/s)
1 DVD RW
Dell ST2410 24 Inch LCD Monitor (HDMI)
120mm x 2 case cooling fans (PC Chassis: NZXT)_

*Additional stuff I would be connecting to the UPS*
_Creative Inspire P7800 7.1 speakers
Cisco/Linksys E1000 router_

Can you please suggest me an appropriate UPS with a minimal backup of 15-20 minutes ?

Will APC 1000VA UPS suffice ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Get APC 1.1 kVA USP. 1 kVA isn't available.

> Don't use speakers with UPS.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 18, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Don't use speakers with UPS.


May I know why? All speakers or just his specific model?


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 19, 2013)

There are two types of UPS 
1. Which are designed to run for 2 or more hours on full capacity 
2. Limited runtime run just long enough to shut down PC or provide backup until backup generators starts (usualy 15-20mins max at full capacity)

By the types you can imagine the first type costs a bomb. 
You can use the speakers on surge only outputs cause it will not drain battery when in UPS mode.

Suggested APC 1.1 KVA is very capable UPS of second type for home PC use.

You can expect 20mins of backup with your config. 

But one thing is if you live at a place where there's power cut everyday then wear & tear will be faster.


----------



## panzer (Sep 19, 2013)

My area does have power cuts but not that often. Any idea whats the market price of that UPS model ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 20, 2013)

panzer said:


> My area does have power cuts but not that often. Any idea whats the market price of that UPS model ?



APC 1.1 kVA UPS is available for 4.5-5.5k.


----------



## karun.rathod24@gmail.com (Nov 25, 2013)

Check out APC's new range of Back-UPS at *www.apc.com, which might suit your requirement.


----------

